

Phantom vibration feedback system makes being shot or stabbed feel almost real  - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/phantom-vibration-feedback-system-will-make-being-shot-or-stabbed-feel-almost-real-20110919/

======
danvideo
interesting, but this kind of thing is bound to take years... would the player
eventually have to wear a full body suit to achieve the effect? or could a
hand system stimulate effects that could effect sensation elsewhere in the
body?

